# Muliplicador Binario de 4 Bits con sumadores 7483



## carocaro88 (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola! Estimados Amigos, a mi me mandaron hacer un multiplicador con signo con sumadores 7483.

Yo no tengo problema cuando hago la interconexion de los sumadores para hacer el multiplicador sin signo, yo lo que no entiendo como hacer el signo en un arreglo de compuertas a parte del arreglo de sumadores.

Como realizo el signo en un arreglo de compuertas aparte.

Se les agradecen sus respuestas y comentarios. Gracias.


----------



## marwuin (Jul 13, 2010)

Respuesta un poco tarde pero, si alguien tiene este problemas nuevamente, el Bit de signo se resuelve con una compuerta Exor.


----------



## MGustavo (Jul 13, 2010)

Se trabaja con complemento a 2. Se compara los bit de signo (MSB). Luego se realiza la multiplicación, y al final se agrega el bit de signo que corresponda.

Saludos!


----------



## marwuin (Jul 13, 2010)

Es otra via muy cierta y esta la otra que es usar 2 integrados 74x83 para la multiplicacion normal y el bit (MSB) mas significativo, que seria el de signo se pasa por una Exor la cual arroja en caso de signos iguales un 0 (Positivo) o un 1 (negaativo) en caso de signos diferentes. Lo cual funciona al igual que la solucion que propone el compañero que te da el resultado pero en complemento a dos... Saludos y exitos...


----------



## Christia (Nov 21, 2010)

Me podrias enviar el diagrama con el que hiciste tu multiplicador. Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fjogunefa (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola! podrias ayudarme con ese diseño y enviarme el circuito q hiciste para guiarme.. tambien debo hacer el arreglo del bits de signo.. seria de gran ayuda tu respuesta


----------

